# Managed resorts on Maui & the B.I.



## philemer (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi,
Is the Maui Schooner the only resort on Maui that you manage? Do you manage any resorts on the B.I.? I'm guessing that the excess weeks you used to have available for exchange at Mauna Loa Village & Kona Hawaiian Resort have gone bye-bye since Wyndham took them over. Sounds like it is going to be a lot tougher getting exchanges on Maui & the B.I., yes? Hopefully you'll keep getting more & more owner deposits. What's the future look like for exchanges into Maui & the B.I.? 

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## TPIRep (Feb 17, 2008)

We manage not only the Maui Schooner, but also the Kahana Falls.

We are still getting weeks on the Big Island, but it is true we do not have as many as we use now that the resort has been selling more and more weeks.  So, yes, exchanging into the Big Island will get more difficult so planning in advance is more important than ever.


----------



## EZ-ED (Feb 18, 2008)

TPIRep said:


> We manage not only the Maui Schooner, but also the Kahana Falls.
> 
> We are still getting weeks on the Big Island, but it is true we do not have as many as we use now that the resort has been selling more and more weeks.  So, yes, exchanging into the Big Island will get more difficult so planning in advance is more important than ever.



I thought Naia Properties managed KF. Does TPI own Naia?


----------



## philemer (Feb 19, 2008)

EZ-ED said:


> I thought Naia Properties managed KF. Does TPI own Naia?



That's a good question. I'd like to know the nature of that relationship too.

Phil


----------



## EZ-ED (Mar 12, 2008)

TPI did take over the management of Kahana Falls effective Feb 1.


----------

